# If you could bring back one thing...



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

We each have our golden era of Trad, and the things we love come and eventually go.

I imagine this has been done before, but either for the fun of it or maybe even to encourage some crowd funded phoenix, or even a revival of an old item by an existing brand, what one thing from your golden era would you bring back?

Would it be some small but special item like the Bass Sportocassin (sp.?) or the Sperry Kudu or the Gant Hugger? Would it be some entire line or brand like Chipp or Barrie Ltd.?

Maybe something outrageous, like the ultimate GTH pants that Lily Pulitzer made for men or the quirky Pendleton Topster? Some special store, like the Georgetown University Shop or Lewis & Thomas Saltz?

Would it be the resurrection of past glory for some brand that continues, but seemingly in name only, like Abercrombie & Fitch or Bass Weejuns?

How does your moment and place in life reflect your choice? If I were still working and living in the north, I might choose one way, but being retired and in Texas I'd feel I'd wasted a bullet if I brought back Rogers Peet.

Personally, I'd really love another pair of Sperry Kudus, but I'd find a way if I could get a Chipp sport coat with outrageous lining.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Great topic, TK167! I'll respond a bit later today.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Billax said:


> Great topic, TK167! I'll respond a bit later today.


I look forward to it. I am active on two other discussion fora, Chowhound and Steve Hoffman Forums. Occasionally I find that cookware manufacturers take the information from Chowhound posts to create responsive products. There is no need in the arena of SHF as we are clearly in a golden age of stereo equipment, including the twin renaissance of tube amplifiers and wonderful turntables. However, I would love it if clothing manufacturers would take us into account. For example I've seen several sport coats with lovely fabric, but I just can't pull the trigger on double vents! I'll wager Orvis could sell more coats with very minor changes, like changing to a hook vent and changing a three button front to a three/two roll.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Off the top of my head, the first thing that came to mind is: must-iron OCBD shirts readily available, such as from LL Bean. (As opposed to costly shirts ordered from Mercer & Sons etc.)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with Billax, great topic TK167.

I'm sure I'll have more later, but in mid-'80s, before Abercrombie and Fitch was bought out by the Limited Brands and on its way to becoming a (for a brief moment in time) cooler version of The Gap, I bought several white, cotton, tab-collar (with short points closed with a metal stud, which was included) dress shirts that (1) looked like they came straight out of the 1960s (see pic below), (2) felt like perfect cotton sheets and (3) lasted forever.

I've bought a lot of tab-collar shirts since, but none ever capture that '60s looked and feel like those A&F ones.

The collar looked pretty much like this one on George C. Scott in 1961's "The Hustler" (a fantastic movie).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> I'm with Billax, great topic TK167.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more later, but in mid-'80s, before Abercrombie and Fitch was bought out by the Limited Brands and on its way to becoming a (for a brief moment in time) cooler version of The Gap, I bought several white, cotton, tab-collar (with short points closed with a metal stud, which was included) dress shirts that (1) looked like they came straight out of the 1960s (see pic below), (2) felt like perfect cotton sheets and (3) lasted forever.
> 
> ...


I remember that look so well from about 1965 and thought it was so damned cool. Both BB and JAB had tab collar offerings, but they just didn't capture the look.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

TKI67 said:


> I remember that look so well from about 1965 and thought it was so damned cool. Both BB and JAB had tab collar offerings, but they just didn't capture the look.


I'm with you - a very understated, cool look. I have bought nearly every brand's tab collar since - and had a few MTM ones done along the way, too - but none ever captured that perfect '60s tab-collar look like those '80s A&F shirts.

And the thing is, I'm the same size today as then - I should have bought fifty of them back in the '80s (not that I had the money to do so then even if I had had the foresight ).


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

Widely available swelled edge jackets would be nice.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> No item of clothing comes to mind, none to bring back that is, not caring much for that stuff first time around, but wouldn't I just die for a Swanson's TV dinner, a showroom fulla '58 Cadillacs and to sit in the swing reading my just-arrived parcel of mail order Classics Illustrated comic books.


My mom all but didn't cook (she hated it), so I grew up eating this and various version of it:








Always disappointed with how small the Apple Cake Cobbler portion was - but if it got crispy, it was quite tasty. Oh, I used to toss the peas and carrots in the garbage.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Back in the mid 1960's I had a Woolrich hooded parka made of navy blue Melton wool fabric, with ivory hued pile lining in both the body of the coat and the hood. As I recall, it was priced less than $50 and the colors were close enough to Penn States colors that that parka was a must have. Wish they could bring that coat back...I would pick one up in a heartbeat!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> My mom all but didn't cook (she hated it), so I grew up eating this and various version of it:
> View attachment 31840
> 
> Always disappointed with how small the Apple Cake Cobbler portion was - but if it got crispy, it was quite tasty. Oh, I used to toss the peas and carrots in the garbage.


What you need is a case of MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), the military's idea of 'big-boy TV Dinners!' They can have a well preserved(!) slab of fruitcake in them that is approximately the size of a Subway Tile. LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> What you need is a case of MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), the military's idea of 'big-boy TV Dinners!' They can have a well preserved(!) slab of fruitcake in them that is approximately the size of a Subway Tile. LOL.


I don't care what anyone says - or all the jokes that pop up at Christmas - I love fruitcake. That said, a subway-tile-sized one sounds pretty darn heavy. At 20, I could have crushed it - no problem - today, it would take a few sittings to get through it. If my mom had known about and had access to MREs, she'd have given them to me - anything not to cook was her operating procedure.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> My mom all but didn't cook (she hated it), so I grew up eating this and various version of it:
> View attachment 31840
> 
> Always disappointed with how small the Apple Cake Cobbler portion was - but if it got crispy, it was quite tasty. Oh, I used to toss the peas and carrots in the garbage.


This reminds me of a memorable line by Frank Zappa. "TV dinner by the pool, I'm so glad I finished school."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> I don't care what anyone says - or all the jokes that pop up at Christmas - I love fruitcake. That said, a subway-tile-sized one sounds pretty darn heavy. At 20, I could have crushed it - no problem - today, it would take a few sittings to get through it. If my mom had known about and had access to MREs, she'd have given them to me - anything not to cook was her operating procedure.


I love it, too. Towards the end of summer I'll make one to be aging for the holidays. Fruitcake that has aged several years, with Amontillado being spooned over it at regular intervals, is wonderful.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

TKI67 said:


> I love it, too. Towards the end of summer I'll make one to be aging for the holidays. Fruitcake that has aged several years, with Amontillado being spooned over it at regular intervals, is wonderful.


We do the same. My girlfriend makes them in September and "bathes" them every week until Christmas.


----------



## 89826 (Jun 22, 2016)

How about the Brooks Brothers Alden shell models? Not gone for very long, but ...

Made in the US clothing in general.

As an aside, exposure to aluminum (a neurotoxin) is very highly linked to Alzheimer's disease. Eating food from aluminum trays is a good, i.e. dangerous, source.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

89826 said:


> How about the Brooks Brothers Alden shell models? Not gone for very long, but ...
> 
> Made in the US clothing in general.
> 
> As an aside, exposure to aluminum (a neurotoxin) is very highly linked to Alzheimer's disease. Eating food from aluminum trays is a good, i.e. dangerous, source.


I'm hopeful Alden will simply come out with an unlined Shell LHS and add the foxing to the back of its tassel loafers. I'm in agreement on made in the US clothing in general. It can still be found but at fewer and fewer sources. Fortunately, the few remaining MIUSA makers seem to retain high standards and honor traditional design. Even so, there are some notable gaps.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Gant Hugger.

In my college days, Fall of 1959 until graduation in 1964, I worked in the Campus Ivy Store. I gained three things by working there: a) Learning men's style from Mr. Ross, a Scotsman and the most dapper man I have ever met, b) making money, so I could buy the stuff the shop sold (at the discounted employee price), and c) listening to the style conversations between the factory reps and Mr. Ross.

We sold Gant and Sero shirts in the shop... both really excellent Button down collar shirts. Most of the reps that visited us carried a varied line of Ivy apparel, but none of the reps carried more than one shirt line... too competitive. I liked both Sero and Gant shirts and bought more than I needed by using my store salary and some of my Summer job money.

I did think that Sero had the best advertisements, as witness -

 

... but I wore shirts, not advertisements, and the shirts were about dead even in my mind.

Then, one day, the Gant rep came into the shop and told Mr. Ross about a new offering... the Gant Hugger. The rep had a complete pitch about the Hugger. It came down to this:

"The Gant Hugger was designed for college guys. They're still slim and have a youthful chest to waist ratio. Thus, guys who ARE trim will LOOK trim in our new Hugger!" Somewhat surreptitiously, Mr. Ross looked over to me and arched an eyebrow. That was the first, and only, time he asked my opinion. As an aside, my shirt-related measurements at the time were: neck 16.5", chest 42", and waist 29". I nodded my head - as inconspicuously as possible. He ordered some, and they flew off the shelves!

Here I am 57 years later, all bulged out to the following measurements: Neck 16.5", chest 42" and waist 34"(though on rare days, after a day of not eating much, I can fool myself into thinking that I have a 33" waist.'

Anyhow, the Gant Hugger took the collegiate world by storm. Any collegiate shaped guy who dressed well HAD TO HAVE Gant Huggers in his closet. Mine have long since worn out, but on those rare days when I'm a 33" waist... I think I might still be able to wear a Hugger!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Billax said:


> Gant Hugger.
> 
> In my college days, Fall of 1959 until graduation in 1964, I worked in the Campus Ivy Store. I gained three things by working there: a) Learning men's style from a Scotsman, the most dapper man I have ever met, b) making money, so I could buy the stuff the shop sold (at the discounted employee price), and c) listening to the style conversations between the factory reps and Mr. Ross.
> 
> ...


What a terrific story. The little clothing store I worked in in Claremont sold Gant, but in the era 1967-1971 they were on the wane. To this day I cannot think of an OCBD with all of the wonderful details of Gant shirts: the perfect collar roll, the split yolk, the hanger loop, the button at the back of the collar, the wide shoulder seams, the stitching around the cuff intersecting the button hole. If they still made them with the same cut as Gitman for O'Connell's they would quickly recapture the hearts of the TNSIL market. They also offered wonderful fabrics. I had an ecru OCBD with a thin blue stripe on about a half inch spacing that looked stunning with a navy challis neat.

BTW you photograph as if the Hugger might still work for you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> My mom all but didn't cook (she hated it), so I grew up eating this and various version of it:
> View attachment 31840
> 
> Always disappointed with how small the Apple Cake Cobbler portion was - but if it got crispy, it was quite tasty. Oh, I used to toss the peas and carrots in the garbage.


I remember eating TV Dinners but now with so much sodium content in them we all avoid it altogether.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If I wanted to bring back one item, I'm into retro clothing so I would bring back Hawaiian shirts, plaid pants and platform shoes.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> *If I wanted to bring back one item*, I'm into retro clothing so I would bring back Hawaiian shirts, plaid pants and platform shoes.


Or three items.....


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Howard said:


> If I wanted to bring back one item, I'm into retro clothing so I would bring back Hawaiian shirts, plaid pants and platform shoes.


Hopefully not the platform shoes with goldfish in the heel. Very tacky.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Or three items.....


Ok, one item it is, Bell bottom pants.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

xcubbies said:


> Hopefully not the platform shoes with goldfish in the heel. Very tacky.


When did this happen, I never noticed any goldfish in them?


----------



## New Old Stock (Nov 11, 2017)

The return of a well-defined dress code. The rest will follow.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

New Old Stock said:


> The return of a well-defined dress code. The rest will follow.


The libertarian in me philosophically disagrees, but I appreciate the brilliant meta-game move - kudos.

Kidding aside, I believe the era's social conventions drove the dress codes - so we'd have to change today's entire social conventions and that is one insanely hard thing to do.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

New Old Stock said:


> The return of a well-defined dress code. The rest will follow.


While I agree with this in theory, I wonder if even the members of AAAC could agree on one!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL....
not a chance!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I think a moral code would dictate a dress code. That has long gone by the wayside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Wish Alden would bring back grained longwing and plain toe bluchers. These weren't unicorns-they really did exist!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Early to mid '80s Lands End Hyde Park OCBD. That was a heavyweight with a good collar. I still have a white one.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 8, 2017)

I thought, while reading through these responses, that there was nothing for which I pined, then I remembered a cotton Madras 3/2 sports coat in multiple shades of dark blue and dark teal, from Raleigh Haberdashers in Washington, DC, in the early '60s. And it was comfortable.

Tom


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New Old Stock said:


> The return of a well-defined dress code. The rest will follow.


What defines a good dress code?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

blue suede shoes.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Howard said:


> I remember eating TV Dinners but now with so much sodium content in them we all avoid it altogether.


As I enter middle age, I've developed the opposite problem - low sodium, in my blood tests. I always avoided salt, and now I'm supposed to toss it in everything.

Go figure.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Bass Sportoccasin. Russell Moccasin makes a shoe somewhat like that but a good deal heavier and not as neatly stitched.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> As I enter middle age, I've developed the opposite problem - low sodium, in my blood tests. I always avoided salt, and now I'm supposed to toss it in everything.
> 
> Go figure.


Our Family is trying to cut down on everything that has a ton of salt and that includes soups and TV Dinners cause soups these days from what we had read on the labels contain close to 1,000 or 500-1,000mg of salt, that was astounding! So we need to have Low Salt, Low Sugar and Low Fat since My Father had a heart attack a few weeks ago.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Howard said:


> My Father had a heart attack a few weeks ago.


Howard, I hope your dad makes a full and speedy recovery. My best wishes to him, to your mom, and to you.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

fishertw said:


> Bass Sportoccasin. Russell Moccasin makes a shoe somewhat like that but a good deal heavier and not as neatly stitched.


I loved that shoe. I spent half a year after college mainly walking around the UK, and those were the shoes I took.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Two things I would like to see...

A return of the Ted Williams line of Sears sporting goods, or at least a line of the same quality and price point. I have owned several vintage TW items and they are practically indestructible. I have a mint blaze orange padded field coat I have displayed on AAAC before that my uncle bought in the early 70s and only wore a few times. 

For the second that I would like to see again....when I was in high school, I was a devotee of The Preppy Handbook. Therefore, I wore BBS OCBD and madras shirts over Lacoste polo shirts almost every day with the Lacoste collar popped. I was soooo cool. My mom hated the additional laundry.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I wore the same style myself B Scott. About !/2 the time I would wear the collars down. I used to catch some serious "crap" from some of my friends for the look. All these years later, I think they were right.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Charles Dana said:


> Howard, I hope your dad makes a full and speedy recovery. My best wishes to him, to your mom, and to you.


He's fine now, we now just have to cut back on things such as drinking more water/seltzer, and less sodas, low fat this low salt that low sugar or no sugar at all.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> I love it, too. Towards the end of summer I'll make one to be aging for the holidays. Fruitcake that has aged several years, with Amontillado being spooned over it at regular intervals, is wonderful.


We make fruitcake every year. Generally much better than store bought


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I enjoy exploring the psychology of men’s fashion. An action so innocuous as popping the collar on a polo shirt can completely change ones view of the wearer. It is such a small thing, but the wearer goes from virtually invisible to clearly obnoxious simply by flipping up his collar. Does a woman with a popped collar elicit a similar response? 

In retro terms, 1980s-90s television almost always portrayed the popped collar guy as an elitist douche bag. It was an immediate identifier of jerkdom. This perception remains as far as I can tell. How did this hatred become so engrained? Did Holden Caulfield sport a popped collar in “Catcher in the Rye”? Is there some evolutionary trigger?

A young man sporting an ascot often gets the same reaction where an elderly gent in the same does not. These subtle but strongly held biases are fascinating to me.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I enjoy exploring the psychology of men's fashion. An action so innocuous as popping the collar on a polo shirt can completely change ones view of the wearer. It is such a small thing, but the wearer goes from virtually invisible to clearly obnoxious simply by flipping up his collar. Does a woman with a popped collar elicit a similar response?
> 
> In retro terms, 1980s-90s television almost always portrayed the popped collar guy as an elitist douche bag. It was an immediate identifier of jerkdom. This perception remains as far as I can tell. How did this hatred become so engrained? Did Holden Caulfield sport a popped collar in "Catcher in the Rye"? Is there some evolutionary trigger?
> 
> ...


I can't speak to all polos, but I can attest to the fact that aging Lacostes have collars that tend to stiffen and wrinkle in odd and annoying ways. At a certain point it as if the shirt, not the wearer, selects the pop effect, and it's a small effort to make the collar lie down!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Howard said:


> Our Family is trying to cut down on everything that has a ton of salt and that includes soups and TV Dinners cause soups these days from what we had read on the labels contain close to 1,000 or 500-1,000mg of salt, that was astounding! So we need to have Low Salt, Low Sugar and Low Fat since My Father had a heart attack a few weeks ago.


Very sorry to hear about your father. Now, try making your own soup - simple, cheap, delicious, and super healthy if you avoid the cream soups. Almost any clear broth soup can absorb loads of kale or spinach that you'll never notice but benefit from. Making your own broth from bones gives one control over sodium.


----------



## New Old Stock (Nov 11, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> An action so innocuous as popping the collar on a polo shirt can completely change ones view of the wearer. It is such a small thing, but the wearer goes from virtually invisible to clearly obnoxious simply by flipping up his collar.


Not sure if it was ever done before the '80s, but the Abercrombie & Fitch surfer look (cargo shorts, flip flops, puka shell necklace...) in the early aughts & the Jersey Shore cast look (Ed Hardy everything, fake tan...) some years later both wore the popped collar. They knew the obnoxious label that came with it & wore it as a badge of honor.

I will pop the collar on my polo when I am playing golf, but only during sunny midday rounds. I also wear pants instead of shorts. Ive never had anyone comment on the collar, but the pants get a ton of comments.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard, all the best for your father and the whole family. Making the dietary changes you have described will be an adventure, and I’m sure you will have many sources of support and advice. Low sodium but still delicious cooking is quite attainable. If you want any ideas or easy recipes, feel free to message me.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I will limit my response to things I once had, or still have but that no longer fit, or things I should have bought but didn't when I had the chance.

1. A corduroy/suede/wool Invertere Squire coat like my dad bought for me at
Edward Chapman in Vancouver in 1975.

2. 2 or 3 Made in France Calvin Klein suits and sportcoats like I bought at 
Saks and Robinson's circa 1977-1982.

3. 2 or 3 more half zip long sleeve cotton mock/turtlenecks like I bought at 
Parachute in Soho in 1986/87.

4. 2 or 3 more Made in France Agnes B. suits like the one I bought in L.A. in
1994.

5. 2 or 3 more pair of the Bally Cymbal slip on that my mom bought for me
on Rodeo Drive in June 1983.

6. The tweed Polo Ralph Lauren overcoat that Woody Allen wore in Hannah
and Her Sisters.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

peterc said:


> I will limit my response to things I once had, or still have but that no longer fit, or things I should have bought but didn't when I had the chance.
> 
> 1. A corduroy/suede/wool Invertere Squire coat like my dad bought for me at
> Edward Chapman in Vancouver in 1975.
> ...


Fun list. Re #6, Allen sports a lot of Trad/Ivy clothes in his movies. That coat is fantastic. You should keep your eye on TweedyDon's site. Also, there are several firms in Ireland that make similar coats to Allen's that might work for you. Below are a couple, but a Google search will produce more. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but have emailed with a few. Hope this helps.

https://www.murphyofireland.com

https://www.harristweedshop.com/harris-tweed-overcoat.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Howard, all the best for your father and the whole family. Making the dietary changes you have described will be an adventure, and I'm sure you will have many sources of support and advice. Low sodium but still delicious cooking is quite attainable. If you want any ideas or easy recipes, feel free to message me.


Thanks TK.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> Jordache Jeans


Wait, you already said bell bottoms. I guess we can allow it, if you make your "one thing" bell bottom Jordache Jeans!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd bring back high end casual/outdoor wear - the alternative to tee shirts and shorts for a world that doesn't want to wear a suit.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

challer said:


> I'd bring back high end casual/outdoor wear - the alternative to tee shirts and shorts for a world that doesn't want to wear a suit.


Can you expand on this? Last night we went to a fairly upscale interior Mexican restaurant with some friends. I wore a J. Press Madras shirt, a pair of Nantucket greens from Murray's, a yellow surcingle belt, and Sperrys. Does that qualify?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Fading, thanks, I will check out those coats.

I must also add - in case anyone was wondering - that the clothes I mentioned, especially the CK suits and the Agnes B. suits, fit me really well. Totally unlike suits today which, for the most part, don't fit me well (the J.Press blazer I tried on NYC recently being a notable exception). There is no question in my mind that the construction of men's tailored clothing has shifted away from being based on how men are actually built to something else entirely. One of the reasons I am so sure of this is because my nephew still has the Agnes B. suit I bought in 1994. When I try on the jacket (which of course no longer fits me) it feels like I am trying on something that actually will fit but in a larger size. In contrast to today, when I try something one, there is frequently no size that works. I am speaking predominantly of the fit at the chest, shoulder and armhole. 

I also forgot to mention the 2 Made in England Paul Smith suits I bought in NYC when the PS shop first opened. One of them was $950.00 at full price - I got that one on sale. If you ever saw that suit and felt the fabric, you would know why it was $950.00. The other was a worsted wool black/white hounsdtooth. If you want to see what these PS clothes looked like, check out the Simply Red concert from the Ritz in NYC circa 1986 that I just found on youtube. All their clothes on the 1986/87 tour were Paul Smith. Saw them at the Beacon in NYC in 1987. Fantastic. What years!!!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

peterc said:


> Saw them [Simply Red] at the Beacon in NYC in 1987. Fantastic. What years!!!


Agree. About the years and about Simply Red. CDs were new then, and their first was my first. I must go to the cellar and dig it out.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Agree. About the years and about Simply Red. CDs were new then, and their first was my first. I must go to the cellar and dig it out.


Talking about firsts, 1986/87 covers the big one for me (was during high school). It may have even been to Simply Red, but more likely to the Cure. Those were the years, indeed.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

FLMike said:


> Talking about firsts, 1986/87 covers the big one for me (was during high school). It may have even been to Simply Red, but more likely to the Cure. Those were the years, indeed.


We speak of different firsts, but you know that. Had mine come the years yours did I would have been the 41 year-old virgin. Lovin' the 80s should not be confined to school kids of the era, tho that probably helps. Full grown and stupid, we adults of back then, we remember. Take my tears and that's not nearly all.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Take my tears and that's not nearly all.


Tainted love, indeed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Wait, you already said bell bottoms. I guess we can allow it, if you make your "one thing" bell bottom Jordache Jeans!


Was that ever a fashion, would you like to see it come back, Mike?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know if this was a fashion statement but how about where the preppy guys had colored sweaters wrapped around their necks?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I saw a septuagenarian sporting a members only jacket just last week. I had to tip my hat to his persistence in styling. He actually looked kinda cool. Much respect to you mister!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Can you expand on this? Last night we went to a fairly upscale interior Mexican restaurant with some friends. I wore a J. Press Madras shirt, a pair of Nantucket greens from Murray's, a yellow surcingle belt, and Sperrys. Does that qualify?


w
It would for me. Also, things Pendleton and such. We used to wear wool and other materials in the woods, no denim. And when out and about. My point, in retrospect, is that there is trad-ish casual as well, both for the city, the suburbs, and the country. And all seem to be lost.


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

Howard said:


> blue suede shoes.


Given so many people stumbling about with their faces in phones, these would seem in grave danger of being stepped on...

Regards,


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> ....when I was in high school, I was a devotee of The Preppy Handbook. Therefore, I wore BBS OCBD and madras shirts over Lacoste polo shirts almost every day with the Lacoste collar popped. I was soooo cool...


I, too, wore and liked this look; though not every day and only making-do with generic/forgettably-branded button-downs and polos.

I have no specific memory of receiving grief about it from friends, but do recall feeling a bit awkward about it--not sure if that was just typical teen angst or a subconscious awareness of the implied association with "d-baginess" mentioned elsewhere in this thread.



Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> ...My mom hated the additional laundry.


One of many things I must thank mother for: she worked, so when I was about 10, she taught me to do my own laundry. Shortly after, as I embarked on numerous forays into various young-mens' organizations (Boy Scouts, Navy Sea Cadets, Army Explorer Scouts, Marine Junior ROTC), mom also taught me to sew (both needle-and-thread and sewing machine--there were many patches, ranks, and various insignias to be attached) and to iron my clothes and uniforms (without destroying them...). You'll likely not be surprised to know that I was a "military brat"...

Regards


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

challer said:


> I'd bring back high end casual/outdoor wear - the alternative to tee shirts and shorts for a world that doesn't want to wear a suit.


+1

I have been re-gravitating toward this lately; there was a time when my tee shirts were all white, free of "ink", and were only worn_ under_ a button-down or knit polo. Likewise, there were no cargo/basketball shorts in my leisure repertoire (save running shorts, which are only worn when running...which I do not do enough of...).

Regards,


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I saw a septuagenarian sporting a members only jacket just last week. I had to tip my hat to his persistence in styling. He actually looked kinda cool...


Just a few months ago while visiting home I re-discovered my Members Only jacket hanging in mother's attic. It was briefly tempting, but that was many years (and pounds) ago...

Regards,


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Men's dress hats.


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

Color 8 said:


> Men's dress hats.


Do you mean top hats or daily-wear "dress hats" (e.g., homburg, fedora, etc.)? If the latter, they are very much alive; just start wearing one if you like them!

Regards,


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I enjoy exploring the psychology of men's fashion. An action so innocuous as popping the collar on a polo shirt can completely change ones view of the wearer. It is such a small thing, but the wearer goes from virtually invisible to clearly obnoxious simply by flipping up his collar. Does a woman with a popped collar elicit a similar response?
> 
> In retro terms, 1980s-90s television almost always portrayed the popped collar guy as an elitist douche bag. It was an immediate identifier of jerkdom. This perception remains as far as I can tell. How did this hatred become so engrained? Did Holden Caulfield sport a popped collar in "Catcher in the Rye"? Is there some evolutionary trigger?
> 
> ...


I walked into a church function as a 16 year old wearing an ascot. My Morther literally grabbed me by the ear and led me to the door and told me to come back when I put on a proper tie. Haven't tried wearing one since and I'm now nearly 72. I suspect her ghost would repeat the incident if I tried.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

fishertw said:


> I walked into a church function as a 16 year old wearing an ascot. My Morther literally grabbed me by the ear and led me to the door and told me to come back when I put on a proper tie. Haven't tried wearing one since and I'm now nearly 72. I suspect her ghost would repeat the incident if I tried.


You came closer than I. Back in the sixties, my favorite cousin brought me a beautiful foulard ascot from London. It hung in my closet, unworn, until the days of Marie Kondo, a year or two ago.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

EponymousFunk said:


> Do you mean top hats or daily-wear "dress hats" (e.g., homburg, fedora, etc.)? If the latter, they are very much alive; just start wearing one if you like them!
> 
> Regards,


Daily-wear dress hats, particularly the fedora.
You do occasionally see someone wearing a fedora. They are usually cheap-looking and / or beat-up and worn in a costume-ish way by hipsters who look like they're playing dress-up in their grandfather's closet.

I do wear quality fedoras, and they always draw positive comments, but I rarely see anyone else wearing one.


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

Color 8 said:


> Daily-wear dress hats, particularly the fedora.
> You do occasionally see someone wearing a fedora. They are usually cheap-looking and / or beat-up and worn in a costume-ish way by hipsters who look like they're playing dress-up in their grandfather's closet.
> 
> I do wear quality fedoras, and they always draw positive comments, but I rarely see anyone else wearing one.


Same here, but not quite so many hipsters. I get a positive comment or nod nearly every day.

Regards,


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Color 8 said:


> Daily-wear dress hats, particularly the fedora.
> You do occasionally see someone wearing a fedora. They are usually cheap-looking and / or beat-up and worn in a costume-ish way by hipsters who look like they're playing dress-up in their grandfather's closet.
> 
> I do wear quality fedoras, and they always draw positive comments, but I rarely see anyone else wearing one.


Nice men's hats are such a natty tradition. I started my career at the Fed, and lots of the senior folk still wore Homburgs. My father had a beautiful Borsalino Homburg, but he rarely wore it as he was a naval officer and if he was dressed up enough for a hat he was in uniform. He had a four year stretch of shore duty in Livermore and got to wear civvies. I still remember the hats his co-workers wore. One guy in particular, Stirling Colgate, wore the coolest western hat.

https://images.app.goo.gl/gT8y5JHBoEy6Z1co8


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

TKI67 said:


> ...I still remember the hats his co-workers wore. One guy in particular, Stirling Colgate, wore the coolest western hat.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/gT8y5JHBoEy6Z1co8


Great hat. Great obituary. Surely a fine man to have known.

Regards,


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> One guy in particular, Stirling Colgate, wore the coolest western hat.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/gT8y5JHBoEy6Z1co8


Pretty cool name, too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Nice men's hats are such a natty tradition. I started my career at the Fed, and lots of the senior folk still wore Homburgs. My father had a beautiful Borsalino Homburg, but he rarely wore it as he was a naval officer and if he was dressed up enough for a hat he was in uniform. He had a four year stretch of shore duty in Livermore and got to wear civvies. I still remember the hats his co-workers wore. One guy in particular, Stirling Colgate, wore the coolest western hat.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/gT8y5JHBoEy6Z1co8


At the advanced age of 88, having grown up in Los Alamos, and being an Astrophysicist; I cannot help but wonder if the venerable Mr. Colgate was involved in the Manhattan Project? Given the date(s), it seems he could have been in the right place at the right time, but then he would have been a teenager at the time. However, it could have influenced his educational and career choices. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

A good thing to bring back would be all the numeric sizing that use to be the norm. Yes, some of the older - and even a few newer - establishments still do it, but even those have dropped some sizes.

In the '80s, when I started buying suits, sport coats and overcoats, almost everyone carried long and short sizes with the longs in many cases starting at 38. Now, if a brand comes in long, it usual starts at 40 and, sometimes, 42 with many brands no longer even carrying longs and shorts.

Also, almost everyone had increments of 1", now, quite often, you'll see suits, sport coats and overcoats offered from a brand in sizes 40, 42, 44, etc. And if you want to get really crazy, back in the '80s, some stores even carried suits in an XL model.

Also, sweaters and casual (not just dress) shirts and jacket, often times, came in numeric sizes - 40, 42, etc. and not S, M, L, etc. Even socks were regularly sized numerically not, as is the case today, one-size-fits-all or, sometimes (if you're lucky), in two or three alpha sizes.

The funny thing is that with today's slimmer fits, to get it right, you need the more exacting options all those extra sizes gave you. In the '90s, when large fits were the norm, there was more room for error as - while not a look I liked - most clothes where very roomy and had a lot of extra material so you could get away with being a bit inexact.

But today, to look good in a closely fitted garment, you need the fit to hit you the right way, to have all the proper proportions and to be expertly tailored. Beside the sadly fading away of good tailoring, in general, you can't tailor a 42 regular suit to fit a 41 long body correctly. Hence, when they are most needed, the numeric sizes are, unfortunately, becoming rare.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> At the advanced age of 88, having grown up in Los Alamos, and being an Astrophysicist; I cannot help but wonder if the venerable Mr. Colgate was involved in the Manhattan Project? Given the date(s), it seems he could have been in the right place at the right time, but then he would have been a teenager at the time. However, it could have influenced his educational and career choices. :icon_scratch:


. I really don't know. Manhattan was a good bit earlier. Those guys had fairly off the radar lives, but it was clear their focus was on fusion rather than fission. I never even really knew what my father was doing, but during his time in Livermore as the military CO we at least knew they were working on a variety of weapons but also various types of accelerators. With the folk there including Edward Teller, Herb York, Harold Brown, and Stirling Colgate it was quite the lab! It wasn't until much later that we learned much of the effort was to miniaturize those devices to go in the nose cones of missiles. I will say they were a very fun bunch, although Dr. Teller kept more to himself. They concluded the best way to stock a fallout shelter included lots of beer and peanuts!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

After looking over all of these terrific answers and digressions, I want to change my one thing. I want to bring back the outlook of enjoying nice clothing, selected thoughtfully, but also being completely comfortable in it.


----------



## EponymousFunk (Jun 4, 2019)

TKI67 said:


> . I really don't know. Manhattan was a good bit earlier. Those guys had fairly off the radar lives, but it was clear their focus was on fusion rather than fission. I never even really knew what my father was doing, but during his time in Livermore as the military CO we at least knew they were working on a variety of weapons but also various types of accelerators. With the folk there including Edward Teller, Herb York, Harold Brown, and Stirling Colgate it was quite the lab! It wasn't until much later that we learned much of the effort was to miniaturize those devices to go in the nose cones of missiles. I will say they were a very fun bunch, although Dr. Teller kept more to himself. They concluded the best way to stock a fallout shelter included lots of beer and peanuts!


According to Wikipedia, Dr. Colgate was in school until 1944 (including attendance at the Lost Alamos Ranch School, from which he and his classmates were summarily graduated in 1942 so the school could be appropriated for the Manhattan Project...). He was in the Merchant Marine from '44 to '46, after which his academic and other pursuits ensued.

An interesting, and eventful, life.

Regards,


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> . I really don't know. Manhattan was a good bit earlier. Those guys had fairly off the radar lives, but it was clear their focus was on fusion rather than fission. I never even really knew what my father was doing, but during his time in Livermore as the military CO we at least knew they were working on a variety of weapons but also various types of accelerators. With the folk there including Edward Teller, Herb York, Harold Brown, and Stirling Colgate it was quite the lab! It wasn't until much later that we learned much of the effort was to miniaturize those devices to go in the nose cones of missiles. I will say they were a very fun bunch, although Dr. Teller kept more to himself. They concluded the best way to stock a fallout shelter included lots of beer and peanuts!


I'm a firm believer in Disaster Preparedness and am pleased to say we have a fully stocked hurricane survival kit and detailed response plans for the family. However, based on the sage advice offered by your Father and his colleagues I will add "lots of beer and peanuts" to our shopping list for survival rations. At present all we have is a whole lot of bottled water and four cases of MRE's, supplemented by two cases of Spam!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm a firm believer in Disaster Preparedness and am pleased to say we have a fully stocked hurricane survival kit and detailed response plans for the family. However, based on the sage advice offered by your Father and his colleagues I will add "lots of beer and peanuts" to our shopping list for survival rations. At present all we have is a whole lot of bottled water and four cases of MRE's, supplemented by two cases of Spam!


To subsist on water, MREs, and Spam sounds more like prolonging a disaster than surviving it! . This trip down memory lane reminds me of the movie "Blast from the Past." My dad and his buds were all quite like Christopher Walken's character in that flick. Very trad but with a lot of early hip and super geek overtones. Glad, in all seriousness, that your eyrie is prepared for whatever Mother Nature deals you.


----------



## gr8w8er (Jul 14, 2010)

so ... I thought this was going to go in a different direction. 

Here's my one thing: Manners. Without them there are no gentlemen, no matter how they are dressed.

Cheers to you fine men.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

TKI67 said:


> To subsist on water, MREs, and Spam sounds more like prolonging a disaster than surviving it! . This trip down memory lane reminds me of the movie "Blast from the Past." My dad and his buds were all quite like Christopher Walken's character in that flick. Very trad but with a lot of early hip and super geek overtones. Glad, in all seriousness, that your eyrie is prepared for whatever Mother Nature deals you.


I was just quoting this movie the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

TKI67 said:


> After looking over all of these terrific answers and digressions, I want to change my one thing. I want to bring back the outlook of enjoying nice clothing, selected thoughtfully, but also being completely comfortable in it.


Why can't you live that? Heck, I think I prefer today's world where 75% of the men are dressed like slobs; makes it easier to be noticed/appreciated/stand out for not being a slob.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm a firm believer in Disaster Preparedness and am pleased to say we have a fully stocked hurricane survival kit and detailed response plans for the family. However, based on the sage advice offered by your Father and his colleagues I will add "lots of beer and peanuts" to our shopping list for survival rations. At present all we have is a whole lot of bottled water and four cases of MRE's, supplemented by two cases of Spam!


How many OCBD shirts should one pack in a survival kit? Are neckties really necessary?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL......Well played
and to answer your questions, a two week supply and yes, we can use neckties in an emergency to tie things up in a neat bundle!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

xcubbies said:


> How many OCBD shirts should one pack in a survival kit? Are neckties really necessary?


Neck ties make excellent tourniquets. Always good to have something to manage a bad wound in a disaster. My MARCH training brought to the fore that having a good belt or tie always on hand can be a lifesaver!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Why can't you live that? Heck, I think I prefer today's world where 75% of the men are dressed like slobs; makes it easier to be noticed/appreciated/stand out for not being a slob.


If you can be comfortable with standing out then you are more mentally strong and healthy than I am!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Totally off topic, but I would like to have simply written more back in the 80's. I encourage every single young person I meet to write while they are young. That voice does not last long. Fitzgerald was right: "Everyone's youth is a dream."


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

TKI67 said:


> , what one thing from your golden era would you bring back?


My metabolism at age 20.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Oh yes...in a heartbeat! :happy:


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

xcubbies said:


> How many OCBD shirts should one pack in a survival kit? Are neckties really necessary?


6 OCBDs and 12 ties. Someone has to be the first post-apocalyptic President. Why not you!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

IT_cyclist said:


> My metabolism at age 20.


most of my hair.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
But, but Howard, why not all of it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> Wish Alden would bring back grained longwing and plain toe bluchers. These weren't unicorns-they really did exist!


They exist, mostly at specialty Alden shops with the ability to work with Alden to create their own models.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> But, but Howard, why not all of it? :icon_scratch:


That would certainly be a good idea for a guy like me who's thinning.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> That would certainly be a good idea for a guy like me who's thinning.


Hence my penchant for a gimme cap!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

mjo_1 said:


> They exist, mostly at specialty Alden shops with the ability to work with Alden to create their own models.


Thank you!! I will reach out to them.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> Thank you!! I will reach out to them.


No problem....Watch out though, it's a slippery slope! With new, unique make-ups and pre orders happening all the time it can be tough to resist. I have been most interested in shoes from Brick and Mortar lately, but also have a look at Alden of Carmel as another source for special made Aldens. Of course Alden of Madison (the NY store) is worth checking out, too.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> No problem....Watch out though, it's a slippery slope! With new, unique make-ups and pre orders happening all the time it can be tough to resist. I have been most interested in shoes from Brick and Mortar lately, but also have a look at Alden of Carmel as another source for special made Aldens. Of course Alden of Madison (the NY store) is worth checking out, too.


I special ordered tassel loafers from Madison Avenue and was very pleased with everything about the experience.


----------



## New Old Stock (Nov 11, 2017)

Leffot in NYC is another Alden specialty shop. 
Or at least they claim to be, I don't know the Alden offerings well enough to know if they're just slapping their name on a common Alden product.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Leffot opened a store in Chicago last year. Have to get there and also check out Carmel and Brick and Mortar. This could be interesting...


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

🎩 hats. And baseball caps don’t count.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

medhat said:


> 🎩 hats. And baseball caps don't count.


I don't see anyone wear top hats these days but I sure love to bring them back.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Halston Pants for Men from The 70's.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

If I could bring back one thing it would be the "Trad Thrift Exchange" thread in the Trad Forum.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

I would bring back the _*England-made real wool surcingle belt from Canterbury*_. I was probably wearing one the warm July evening that man first walked on the moon. We had hooked up a small tv in a friend's back yard to watch it. Also Topsiders, Lacoste shirt, Thompson khakis. Where did the time go...?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Old Road Dog said:


> I would bring back the _*England-made real wool surcingle belt from Canterbury*_. I was probably wearing one the warm July evening that man first walked on the moon. We had hooked up a small tv in a friend's back yard to watch it. Also Topsiders, Lacoste shirt, Thompson khakis. Where did the time go...?


Those of us who were there are all blessed beyond belief.


----------



## LMFHW (Aug 21, 2018)

I'd love to see the original Gant oxford button down collar shirt or ANY shirt with a non-fused collar and cuff. Still some out there but fewer and fewer. Also, no more iron-free or stretch fabrics!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

LMFHW said:


> Also, no more iron-free or stretch fabrics!


Why do you say that?
That which we don't like we simply don't buy.
It doesn't have to be abolished.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Why do you say that?
> That which we don't like we simply don't buy.
> It doesn't have to be abolished.


Agree. Plus I'm not sure that is "bringing back one thing."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

LMFHW said:


> I'd love to see the original Gant oxford button down collar shirt or ANY shirt with a non-fused collar and cuff. Still some out there but fewer and fewer. Also, no more iron-free or stretch fabrics!


In terms of construction and details the Gant Hugger of the mid-1960s set the bar. The Gitman's for O'Connell's non-fused OCBD is pretty darned close. It has the right shoulder seam, the split yoke, the perfect roll, and more. It only lacks the middle of cuff stitching that went on a line to the button hole, the back of neck button, and the locker loop.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

Dexter- made in Maine - penny loafers and boat shoes. They were a great shoe for the price - about $100 in the late 90's. I still have a couple of pairs of loafers in my shoe collection. Sadly, just after I bought my shoes, they closed down their Maine plant in the late 90's and moved production to China. Today's Dexter are your typical mass produced Chinese shoe - a pale imitation of the American made Dexters.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

London380sl said:


> Dexter- made in Maine - penny loafers and boat shoes. They were a great shoe for the price - about $100 in the late 90's. I still have a couple of pairs of loafers in my shoe collection. Sadly, just after I bought my shoes, they closed down their Maine plant in the late 90's and moved production to China. Today's Dexter are your typical mass produced Chinese shoe - a pale imitation of the American made Dexters.


Yes, made here in Maine in the town of --- wait for it --- Dexter, by a great guy, Harold Alfond, son of Russian immigrants who started his shoe biz in the mid 50s. That's all we wore growing up, not that other Maine shoe icon, the L. L. Bean hunting shoe that the outa staters love. Rube wear that. The Dexter saddle, that's where it was at.

Alfond was a great philanthropist to us here, with an unfortunate caveat that pulls him down on my list of great Mainers: he had to put his name on everything he gave.


----------



## New Old Stock (Nov 11, 2017)

London380sl said:


> Dexter- made in Maine - penny loafers and boat shoes. They were a great shoe for the price - about $100 in the late 90's. I still have a couple of pairs of loafers in my shoe collection. Sadly, just after I bought my shoes, they closed down their Maine plant in the late 90's and moved production to China. Today's Dexter are your typical mass produced Chinese shoe - a pale imitation of the American made Dexters.


https://www.mainesole.com
Looks like this company, started by a former VP of manufacturing at Dexter, is up and running in the same town. Made to order with a 4 week delivery time. Thats not a knock on them, its nice to know they take the time to make your shoe instead of churning out the 'Firsts' (that are really Seconds) like Allen Edmonds. Nice styles as well - I especially like the Starboard & Boothbay. 
Anyone have any experience with this company?


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

First I've heard of them but the Boothbay look identical to the penny loafers I bought from Dexter in the 90's.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Huntington catalog. I bought a lot of shirts from them.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Patrick06790 said:


> The Huntington catalog. I bought a lot of shirts from them.


I'd argue for Gorsart Clothes first (a discount version of Brooks Brothers - same clothes in warehouse space at 30% less) but for The Huntington catalog next - miss that one a lot.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> I'd argue for Gorsart Clothes first (a discount version of Brooks Brothers - same clothes in warehouse space at 30% less) but for The Huntington catalog next - miss that one a lot.


If that brought back the Brooks Brothers wares of old, I'd think every Trad would support your nomination! Sort of a Kobayashi Maru answer to the one thing limitation! Well played.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

TKI67 said:


> If that brought back the Brooks Brothers wares of old, I'd think every Trad would support your nomination! Sort of a Kobayashi Maru answer to the one thing limitation! Well played.


I'd love to take credit, especially for one of my favorite (and geekiest) Star Trek references, but it really was your meta-game solution, I just swapped out the store as Huntington, like Gorsart, contracted with many of the same manufacturers that Brooks used.

I owned - I was always a bit too into this stuff - several items from Huntington and their BB equivalent: a comparison showed that they were, stitch for stitch, the same (ditto Gorsart and Brooks).


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

Old Road Dog said:


> I would bring back the _*England-made real wool surcingle belt from Canterbury*_. I was probably wearing one the warm July evening that man first walked on the moon. We had hooked up a small tv in a friend's back yard to watch it. Also Topsiders, Lacoste shirt, Thompson khakis. Where did the time go...?


YES!... the REAL, the original, striped surcingle belt. Brass horse-collar buckle, yellow or light colored stitching, saddle color leather, folded double to be much sturdier than the flimsy surcingles everyone has been making ever since AND available in about 25 varieties of "English Racing Colors", like these...


----------



## OldMetairie (Sep 21, 2018)

This hat. Would love to know a bit more, canvas construction? Only tag is Made in the USA and size. Great for hot casual summers. Meyer the Hatter was my go to but at last visit was told this one is no longer made. Closest thing was a flimsy bucket hat that wouldn’t keep it’s shape.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

My early 80s era mUSA Gant plaid shirts.


----------

